
A tool to find 3,000+ .com startup domains in 100ms - sharrs
http://StartupDomainSearch.com
======
sharrs
Hello, I have recently put together this little app to brainstorm/generate
business names, startup names, products etc.

It's sort of a hybrid between the Shopify business name generator and
InstantDomainSearch.com. It has plenty of suggestion as the first one but with
the speed of the second one.

As far as I am aware there isn't another tool that can generate 3,000+
available domain names based on the user's keywords in ~100ms. Or at least I
couldn't find it when I needed it.

I could actually generate 1,000s more in nearly the same time but updating the
browser's content turned out to be one of the major bottlenecks to keep the
app snappy and responsive.

I wanted to learn a little bit about sockets and domain names so I came up
with this. The web app is implemented in nodejs/express while the back end
database I had to implement it in C++ and Qt5. I sort of built my own version
of Redis but with minimal memory footprint and maximum speed. This way I can
also easily implement multi-threading which Redis does not support. That was
the fun part of the project. :)

All the communication between the browser, the server and the DB is done via
socket.io to minimize latency. Switching from REST API to socket.io reduced
the latency by 2/3s.

Anyway, let me know what you think about it. I'm eager to have your feedback
and advice on how to improve speed, usability and quality of suggestions.

Thank you!

